# Gauge cluster plastic...



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

Anyone else here have a detailer from the dealer(or yourself accidentally) smear "back to black" or whatever dash/plastic detailer they use on the clear plastic that covers the gauges? Only to have it later fog over where it was affected? I am a freaking nut when it comes to any transparent surfaces being crystal clear, and this is driving me insane! Is there anyway to fix it/de fog it? Or do I need to replace the plastic?
As a side note- anyone have white or silver gauge faces? I'd love to see pics!
Thanks!
Anthony


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

if the dealer did it, have them replace it


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

chimmike said:


> if the dealer did it, have them replace it


Unfortunately in my case, it didn't show up till over a month later. I've only ever used water and a terry to clean my glass and that piece of plastic which I doubt would cause the fogging. When she was delivered the dash and every other piece of black plastic was covered in detailer so my guess is the cloth was wiped across the cluster while detailing the steering wheel cowl.


----------



## Coheed (Oct 12, 2004)

Spec A! said:


> Unfortunately in my case, it didn't show up till over a month later. I've only ever used water and a terry to clean my glass and that piece of plastic which I doubt would cause the fogging. When she was delivered the dash and every other piece of black plastic was covered in detailer so my guess is the cloth was wiped across the cluster while detailing the steering wheel cowl.


OUCH! that one piece costs around $45 at the dealer. That sucks cause mine is the same way. WTF


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

have you tried acetone nail polish remover yet?


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

No, but thanks Nick- anything is better than the way it is.
$45 from the dealer, Holy hell!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Spec A! said:


> No, but thanks Nick- anything is better than the way it is.
> $45 from the dealer, Holy hell!!


try junk yards.....i know they are newer cars but you always have daddy's little girl/boy that dosent know how to drive. at my dealer they have 3m plastic scratch remover and 3m crystal plastic polish try to find that, my head lights are crystals and they are hazed by a 2000 grit sanding job gone amiss so i will be using it in the next few weeks.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I checked my local dealer and they told me $32


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

First ide try to determine if it is on the outside or the inside. Alcohol could easily get rid of it whether it be on either side. Obviously if it on the inside thou, you are going to have to take the entire thing apart...


----------



## Spec A! (Sep 8, 2004)

NickZac said:


> First ide try to determine if it is on the outside or the inside. Alcohol could easily get rid of it whether it be on either side. Obviously if it on the inside thou, you are going to have to take the entire thing apart...


It's hard to tell- it has streaking from what looks like a rag wiping it, which would make me think it's on the outside. But you never know.
It's in the shop now to get the subframe replaced, so I won't be able to play with it till tomorrow at the earliest anyways...


----------



## BRSGXE (Sep 19, 2004)

Figured I share my 2 cents on this, hope it's some help.
One can actually polish out blemishes in plastic using a
buffing wheel on a bench grinder and polishing compound
for plastic. I had a similar problem where something caustic
ate into the finish on my dash lens. Few minutes on the wheel,
lens looked better than new. Process also works wonders on
weathered & scratched lamp lenses. :thumbup:


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

NickZac said:


> have you tried acetone nail polish remover yet?


NO NOT USE ACETONE!!! Acetone attacks plastic and will really ruin it! Try alcohol or lighter fluid (really!), but NOT acetone.


----------



## rmfnla (Jul 31, 2004)

Spec A! said:


> Unfortunately in my case, it didn't show up till over a month later. I've only ever used water and a terry to clean my glass and that piece of plastic which I doubt would cause the fogging. When she was delivered the dash and every other piece of black plastic was covered in detailer so my guess is the cloth was wiped across the cluster while detailing the steering wheel cowl.


Alcohol is probably your best bet, or perhaps ammonia (like Windex).


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

rmfnla said:


> NO NOT USE ACETONE!!! Acetone attacks plastic and will really ruin it! Try alcohol or lighter fluid (really!), but NOT acetone.


I didnt realize that piece was plastic at first which is why I later said try alcohol. Anything you try on it should obviouly not be wiped on the entire thing but on a tiny spot to see if it works.


----------



## skatehard90 (Dec 20, 2004)

boy if that shit is on the inside. . . wow have fun with that . . . i had a similar problem: a chunk of plastic broke off and was rattling around inside the gauge compartment. . . it drove me nuts on those sharp turns. . . but while i was at it, I changed the bulbs in there and put a sheet of translucent red over the bulbs, so it gives it that submarine look to it. . . great on the eyes i must say


----------

